

 Using ThousandEyes to Analyze a DDoS Attack on GitHub - waffle_ss
http://blog.thousandeyes.com/using-thousandeyes-analyze-ddos-attack-github/

======
philjr
Looks like Mohit and team are finally out of stealth mode. Great bunch of
guys, and the product is quite simply AWESOME.

------
jds375
Interesting way for a 3rd party observer to get an idea of what was going on.
It's nice that it was handled relatively well.

